# ballast's overhead quest



## ballast (Jun 22, 2002)

22 JUN 02

1) Standing Barbell Press
    175ibs x 1 rep x 5 sets -2 and 3 min rest intervals
    125ibs x 5 reps x 5 sets -2 min rest intervals

One of my current goals is to be able to press my bodyweight overhead.At a bodyweight of 195ibs, I have 20ibs to go.Back in the pre-steroid days, the indication of whether a lifter was strong or not was if he(or she) could press bodyweight overhead.This was fairly common as the overhead press was THE test of upper body strength.The bench press was rarely used in those days so most lifters focused exclusively on overhead work.


----------

